# can I use my pl lens on my camera?



## Niki (Feb 8, 2017)

Can I use my red pro zoom 17-50mm v2 pl mount lens on my 5d3 or 5d2 with pl mount adapter???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2017)

I assume that you are asking if the lens will mount to the camera using a Arri PL to EOS adapter?

It should mount, but mirror clearance needs to be double checked, one of the video forums would be a better place too ask. As long as the lens or adapter does not protrude into the mirror box, it will be ok.

I expect the lens is not FF, so you probably will not get full coverage of the frame, or the edges and corners will be poor.


----------

